# krispy kreme bread pudding



## johnnyreb (Sep 15, 2005)

this is from food networks Paula Dean


Krispy Kreme bread pudding



2 dozen Krispy Kreme donuts 
1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk (not evaporated) 
2 eggs, beaten 
1 (9-ounce) box raisins 
1 pinch salt 
1 or 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
Butter Rum Sauce, recipe follows 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
Cube donuts into a large bowl. Pour other ingredients on top of donuts and let soak for a few minutes. Mix all ingredients together until donuts have soaked up the liquid as much as possible. 
Bake for about 1 hour until center has jelled. Top with Butter Rum Sauce. 


Butter Rum Sauce: 
1 stick butter 
1 pound box confectioners' sugar 
Rum, to taste 
Melt butter and slowly stir in confectioners' sugar. Add rum and heat until bubbly. Pour over each serving of Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding.


----------



## brianj517 (Sep 15, 2005)

Mmmm...this sounds good. We've got a pot-luck get together in our neighborhood coming up soon. I might just ask the wife to give this a try.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## leland_71832 (Sep 17, 2005)

Does sound good! Don't have a Krispy Kreme here in the boonies, guess another good donut wood work


----------

